# Can anyone recommend good nail clippers?



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My basset mix, Moe, has large, thick nails that grow really fast and require clipping every week. I am having a hard time finding good, sharp nail clippers that will cut his nails. The last pair I bought only lasted through about 10 nail clippings, and now they won't cut anything. Is there a good nail clipper that anyone can recommend? I don't even care if it is pricey, at this point. I just want something that works.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I like the orange-handled ones from Miller's Forge. I have a pair that has lasted me forever, even through three of my own, and several fosters.

But, you may also want to look at a Dremel or other rotary tool. I have one for my guys, but rarely use it (it's tough with the hair!), but in your case, it might make life a little easier.

Here is a website to help you with the basics: doberdawn.com (on the left-hand side of the page, you'll see the link to it.)


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

I second the dremel suggestion - for large nails it really is much gentler than clipping. Most don't don't seem to mind it once they get used to it, but ever dog I've converted to dremeling did NOT like it at first.

I also have a pair of the orange ones from Miller's, though I think mine are the mini, and I've had them for a long time and they still cut great - we actually use ours on the cats and guinea pigs, not the dogs, so I can't say how well they would hold up with large dog nails.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I use a minimite dremel and it works wonders on Sydney's very thick, overgrown black nails. She doesn't like it, but she hates it less than clippers!


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ditto the the Dremel suggestions... one of my best dog investments! The vet actually recommended it to me. Lola hates it but she hates it less than having her nails clipped.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> But, you may also want to look at a Dremel or other rotary tool. I have one for my guys, but rarely use it (it's tough with the hair!), but in your case, it might make life a little easier.


If you have an old nylon (or steal a ped from the shoe store) you can slip it over the foot and poke the nails through. It will hold the hair back.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried to get Moe used to a Dremel, but it really freaks him out. Moe has some aggression and anxiety issues, so stressing him out over getting his nails done is the last thing that I want to do. I will check on the ones from Miller's Forge and see how those work. Fortunately, Moe doesn't really seem to mind having his nails clipped.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> If you have an old nylon (or steal a ped from the shoe store) you can slip it over the foot and poke the nails through. It will hold the hair back.


See, here's the thing, Raegan - you don't quite understand how uncoordinated I am!  I have tried that. I can't even make that work! LOL I'll stick with clipping!

I do mine on the grooming table anyway, so it's easier to clip.

And as hairy as my boys are, the little peds from a shoe store would be useless! LOL


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> And as hairy as my boys are, the little peds from a shoe store would be useless! LOL


If you want to see hairy paws....take a look at my Cavaliers' paws. 

I have a Peticure Safe Guard that I use with my dremel. I have never caught hair in the dremel head. It also catches the nail dust. It screws right on to my dremel. 

http://www.peticure-grooming.com/Peticure-Safe-Guard_p_14.html

I tried the nylon thing. It didn't work for me either.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

So Cavalier said:


> If you want to see hairy paws....take a look at my Cavaliers' paws.


Oh, I'm not talking about hairy feet. I trim those before I clip nails. I mean the feathering on the legs, especially the front legs. It can get very long, and thus, gets in the way.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Oh, I'm not talking about hairy feet. I trim those before I clip nails. I mean the feathering on the legs, especially the front legs. It can get very long, and thus, gets in the way.


Same with my hairy little beasts....the Peticure Safe Guard works for that too. What kind of trimmer do you use for the paws. I am looking for something good that won't cut their paws. Right now I have a Wahl pocket trimmer. It works ok in that it won't cut them, but I hate that it uses alkaline batteries. They always seem to die at the wrong time.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

So Cavalier said:


> What kind of trimmer do you use for the paws.


I just use an 8 1/2 shear. I comb up the hair, and use the shear to trim. I'm actually far less likely to cut them with that, than with a clipper or trimmer, because that's how I learned.

If you are looking to get a good clipper, check Ebay. I got a used Oster A5 with two blades (a #7 and #10) for about $40, with shipping! It takes time to find what you need, but Ebay is a great thing!


----------



## lucysdoghouse (Nov 24, 2007)

We use nail trimmers from Bamboo. They work great and we have had no problems with them. We use the scissor nail clippers for Kona our lab and the guillotine for Lucy.


----------

